# Lilys kitchen



## Clarkey (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi I have a 4month maltese. When I got her the breeder had her on hills scienceplan puppy small and miniture. But she doesn't seem to eat a lot of it. I want to change her after reading all the terrible reviews on it. I'm in northern ireland. The best two I can see are lilys kitchen and oijin does anyone know if these will benefit my pup. Thank u 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi. Have a read-up on the site "Dog food advisor". Lots of useful info.


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

I just noticed the Lily´s Kitchen food isn´t listed on the Dog food advisor site, probably as it´s relatively new. Looks good, tho.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I think it's great that you're looking for a good food for your baby! I just looked at Lily's Kitchen and the ingredients and nutritional analysis for the grain free make it sound like it's a quality food. Orijen is too, but it's a lot higher in protein that many of us like for toy breed dogs. If it were me, I'd try Lily's first.

Good luck!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

If you switch her food, do a very slow gradual process to avoid stomach upset. Maltese can have very sensitive tummies. I would read about it.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

I haven't had luck with either of those myself. I personally recommend Eukanuba, or making your own food, but as long as you get your pup a balanced diet, that's what matters.


----------



## Clarkey (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for replying. I got her the lilys kitchen puppy and she loves it. Thank god Ness she had me worried that she wasn't eating. Seems to be a good food from wat I can read. Bit more expensive but as long as she eats it and is healthy that's all that matters. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkey (Mar 24, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

